# [SOLVED] Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues



## savagefrontier (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,

To pre-answer the usual questions, this game has run fine on this system before, the only thing that has changed is my old broken monitor has been replaced with an HD TV (connected via grafics card to HDMI lead) the majority of games i run are fine, but a few i have to drop the resolution with to get a display.

When i try to run Warhammer battle march the game loads up fine (ie. I can hear the audio running) but the TV display goes to a blank blue screen, usually i can adjust resolution and carry on playing whichever game i am running. However i cannot get a display when running WH:BM to adjust the reso settings in game, and cannot find anything obvious in the prog files/local settings to allow me to change it outside of the game.

Does anyone out there know how i can change the settings before booting up the game?

complete system has been formatted, thus game is a fresh install.

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------



## savagefrontier (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

daaa-aaamn over a hundred looks and no-ones got a solution :s

Thanks for looking guys


----------



## savagefrontier (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

For the benefit of anyone with the same issues, or just those that were curious, it turns out it is a frequency issue with some HDMI T.V.s (or something like that, a friend got back to me and baffled me with jargon) game will run using grafics card to scart leads, allthough obviously the quality sucks compared to HDMI.

So again thanks to all those that had a look in to the thread, and with a bit of luck this post may help someone else.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

Hello savagefrontier welcome to TSF,

First I want to apologize for no one responding to your thread, that being said what size TV do you have, whats the resolution of the screen? Also what games give you trouble (other than Warhammer)? Could you list your system spec or run a dxdiag?


----------



## Craigbeme (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

I had the same issue, I solved this by luck I think. 

I run windows 7, so I had to go to my game derictory (C:\Program Files (x86)\NAMCO BANDAI Games\Warhammer Battle March) and in that folder there are programs called Warhammer-MCE. I started the one with the Windos logo on it and the game poped up on my screen off centered and tinted green, but i was able to get to the main menu and switch the resolution on the options tab to a supported resolution. 

I hope this helps. Just make sure if this does work not to change channels or alt-tab just wait for the loading screen to finish and change the resolution.


----------



## savagefrontier (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

hi again, sorry forthe delay, couldnt find booklet for TV to give any details then this just got forgotten/written off, Thanks to Craig trying to help it kickstarted my memory.

I have to change desktop resolution for Saints Row2/Company of Heroes/Left4Dead2 and a few others but you can see theres new(ish) as well as old(ish) titles in there.

can get into reso settings in game using scart but only 1 size available.

The TV i have is an Alba LCD19ADVD

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5295418.htm?jspStoreDir=argos&params=AR599&referredURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.argos.co.uk%2Fstatic%2FProduct%2FpartNumber%2F5295418.htm%3FjspStoreDir%3Dargos&cmpid=COJUN&uid=7103216619&referrer=COJUN&mid=700140689&storeId=10001&_%24ja=tsid%3A11674%7Cprd%3A1546795

booklet says runs from 480i/p up to 1080i/p

DXdiag :

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/2/2010, 11:01:42
       Machine name: SAVAGE
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100427-1636)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
          Page File: 886MB used, 3057MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 9500 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0012.6099 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 6359552 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 9623680 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4500-11CF-6374-0C2000C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0640
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_18491E01&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 9/12/2006 11:27:00, 4381184 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/12/2006 11:27:00, 4381184 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F9
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F9
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 2/28/2006 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F9
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 18:39:48, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 18:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 00:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 18:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F9
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 18:39:47, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 2/28/2006 12:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 00:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 18:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 3 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Wonders Shadow Magic (DX8) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: AoWSM.exe (1.30.0000.2616) LauncherFile: AoWSM.exe (1.30.0000.2616)
Baldur's Gate2 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: BGMain.exe (2.05.0000.0002)
Commandos 3 - Destination Berlin (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Commandos3.exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 10.4 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HDT721032SLA360

      Drive: D:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-ROM DVD-116
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:46, 62976 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-212
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_27DF1849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:29, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:30, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_27DA1849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_08881849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 16:36:05, 144384 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_27CC1849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:35, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:11:54, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_27CB1849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_27CA1849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_27C91849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_27C81849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_27C01849&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:29, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:40:30, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:41, 37248 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port - 2771
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_81361849&REV_01\4&38D2602C&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.658.0814.2006 (English), 8/14/2006 13:09:48, 83200 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&24AE49A5&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 145408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 240592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 15511 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 9623680 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 61440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 6359552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 1462272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 13012992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 4882432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 2666600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 2932840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdata.bin, 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 2293194 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinfo.pb, 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 3739 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0012.6099 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 14532608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispco32.dll, 2.00.0005.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 888424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgenco32.dll, 2.00.0003.0000 (English), 10/16/2010 18:55:00, 813672 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:17 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:17 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:20 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:19 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:18 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:41 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:02 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2470 English Final Retail 10/7/2010 20:28:31 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:03 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:04 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:04 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:05 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:05 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:05 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:05 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:06 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:06 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:08 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:07 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/5/2010 22:23:06 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 06:53:25 954368 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.8073.0000 English Final Retail 9/18/2010 06:53:25 974848 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:49 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:51 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:56 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:59 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:53 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:03 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:03 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:03 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:21:32 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 18:27:45 1291776 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 08:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:55 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:55 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:55 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 09:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:16:36 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:12:42 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:11:56 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:45:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 18:39:50 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 18:39:51 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 18:39:52 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 18:39:53 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 11392 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 354816 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 30208 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 10112 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:01 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16384 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:42 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 17:11:44 17920 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 16:19:30 285696 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 39424 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:12:10 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3613
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2731
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2122
DivX MKV Demux (unrestricted),0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4528
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1424
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6929
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0001.0021
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1524
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1803
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.01.0001.0014
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,6.00.0000.3614
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.2413
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
DivX MKV Demux,0x00600000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.3229
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3421
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.1524
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.9.2 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.9.2 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```
thanks once again for looking at this 

Nick


----------



## savagefrontier (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

Like a moron, i hadn't rechecked game before responding to this...it would seem the most recent driver update, from the 10th Nov has resolved this....so sorry if i wasted your time


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer:Battle March - Grafics/resolution issues*

Please mark this as solved then at the top.


----------

